# tenellus or sagitaria



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I recently bought a plant from another town and I belive it is E,tenellus but who can tell?








Also this plant is it Echinodorus ozelot
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a138/dukydaf/6-10-20069-37-19PM_0019.jpg


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks like sag to me based on the fat type leaves.

-John N.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's an _Echinodorus_. You can tell because of the midrib. As far as what species it is, it looks like it may be _E. quadricostatus_. Outside chance it's a large form of _E. tenellus_.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Cavan, if it is an Echinodorus on the basis of midrib, what do you think of the S. subulata pic in our plantfinder? I can see a midrib on this picture too.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I should have been more specific. The midrib in _Echinodorus_ is much more prominent. There is a midrib in _Sagittaria subulata_, but it's not as distinct and the ribs on either side of the midrib are almsot as obvious.

Another way to tell the difference is that the leaves of _Sagittaria_ are almost the same with the length of the leaf while those of _E. quadricostatus_ are not. I think the plant in the first photo definitely has narrower bases to its leaves.

I'm not totally sure what to make of the PF photo now that you mention it.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I usually discrimate Echinodorus by looking at the mid vein + two veins at each side of the middle one. The species which have large leaves always have these three very obvious veins.

Regarding the Sagittarias, Könemann's aquarium book says "The longitudinal veins do not reach the tip (In vallisneria longitudinal veins reach the tip). The transversal veins are perpendicular and numerous (in vallisneria there are few and these are sometimes at oblique angles). 

I think I have S. subulata which is not so similar to Dukyduf's photo. In my plant central vein is not so obvious and in some leaves it is almost not seen. But the transversal veins are just like vallisneria.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

The plant does not look like the ones i have bought labeled as E.tenellus by Tropica.
My leefs is more narrow and the leeves is more dark in the color with a light green mid vain.


I think the linked picture is most certainly a E. sp "Ozelot".


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

If my perception of the size is correct, it's not Echinodorus tenellus. The leaf shape is definitely too wide even for the emerse form of E. tenellus. Judging from wiry root, it's a Sagittaria, probably S. subulata. Echinodorus roots are straighter. In the larger chain swords, it's white even when outside of the substrate while S. subulata roots often turn a very pale green.


----------

